# RPG purchases you know you'll never use



## Crothian

This is more a general RPG topic then d20 specific.  I just got the new Buffy RPG.  I know I'll never get to play it.  It seems like a great game and everything, but I don't think it really fits the current group.  

So, what RPG games or supplements have you bought and known full well you are never going to use?


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> So, what RPG games or supplements have you bought and known full well you are never going to use? *




Hmm, this is an odd one.

I bought 7thSea and a lot of that rpg's books- with no intention to ever actually play.

However- I have used a lot of ideas from the books for d&d.

The only other one that comes to mind is the Epic PH, but the price was too good to pass up.

FD


----------



## Forrester

In all honesty, except for a little inspiration here or there, probably the Epic-level handbook. What was I thinking?!! 

Also bought Skragg, City of the Orcs, and given the amount of ass that it sucks, I'm highly unlikely to ever use that, either. 

I'm tempted to buy the Buffy RPG ,actually, as I am a huge Buffy fan . Not that I have a group to play it with right now.


----------



## Tsyr

The "Dune" RPG... that Hardcover limited edition one... No way I'll ever get to play it since I'm the only one around here with a book for it, and I value it to much to lend it out to some of my friends who don't always treat their books nice.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *The "Dune" RPG... that Hardcover limited edition one... No way I'll ever get to play it since I'm the only one around here with a book for it, and I value it to much to lend it out to some of my friends who don't always treat their books nice. *




Me too on this one- it totally slipped my mind.

FD


----------



## Psion

I try to make use of all my books. Every new adventure, I'll try to pick one or two books off my shelf to see if I might use it.

As a reveiwer, I get lots of stuff I know I will never use. I'll exclude those for now, as that is to be expected.

Of stuff I have purchased myself: RttToEE comes to mind. It's a nice, big adventure. But I find that even a small adventure that takes 2 or 3 sessions cramps my style. A huge adventure like RttToEE would make me feel very confined.


----------



## derverdammte

I'm guilty of doing that every once in a while:

Aria
MIB
Amber
Elric!
Deadlands
Asylum
Kobolds ate my Baby (and More Things to Kill and Eat)

Those are all games I have but don't ever expect to play.  Mostly, I just picked them up because the concepts were interesting.


----------



## Wikidogre

Forrester said:
			
		

> *Also bought Skragg, City of the Orcs, and given the amount of ass that it sucks, I'm highly unlikely to ever use that, either.
> *




Actually Skragg came through as a good source of ideas. yes in turn the majority of the book sucked....but i scraped out the more usefull info and used it, in my design for an upcoming camp. War of the North, Skragg is actually the main fortress for the Orc and Goblinoid army, who is threatening the silver marches.

*as for the topic, i think ELH, and my whitewolf collection, no one i know or game with shows any interest at all in gaming in the world of darkness.


----------



## Wikidogre

*Re: Ravenloft*



			
				Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *The question is WHY do I buy it all... I guess because I have a sugar momma! *




Sugar mommas are the best.... 

I should know i am going to take the plunge with mine!
man rings are freaking expensive!!


----------



## Bagpuss

Aliens
Darkstryder campaign for Star Wars
Millennium's End and suppliments, still used loads from it for Cyberpunk.
Wraith (loved the concept)
Changling (loved the art)
Fading Suns (there is still hope I will play this one day).
Bloodshadows
Tank Girl (loved the original Deadline comic).


----------



## Jeph

Starwars RPG. 

I want to play it, but I want Corlon to GM it.

Corlon wants to play it, but he wants Me to GM it.

Ivanhoe wants to GM it for Corlon and I, but neither of us want to play with him as a GM.


----------



## Wicht

I bought all of the following with no real hope of ever playing them.  Some (Wraith and Synnibar) I knew before buying that I would not ever play them for certain.

Wraith
Mage
Tales from the Crypt
Warhammer FB
Cadillacs and Dinosaurs
Synnibar
Tunnels and Trolls


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> *Wraith (loved the concept)
> *



Me, too.

I usually hate the fluff/flavor text in any game.  Especially in WoD stuff.  But I loved the Wraith flavor text.  Couldn't get enough.  Now I have 8 Wraith books I'll never use.  

I also have all the *Weird Wars* books, even though I don't have a group to play it with.  (My gaming group has two different DnD 3e campaigns going on; and the kids group I DM is strictly DnD.)

Another book I'll never use: *Star Wars Role Playing* (d20 version).  Someone asked me to run some "Living Force" modules, but it never happened

*Hackmaster *
*Deadlands d20* (bought it by mistake)
*Forgotten Realms* - all 3e books

On the other hand, I plan on running games of *The End* and *Little Fears* if it kills me.


----------



## Bagpuss

Oh I forgot...

Mage
Ars Magica
Prince Valiant (got it cheap but love the idea of throwing coins for skill checks)
Malestrom (the herb section is worth the price of the book alone)
Planescape (are we counting settings?)
Villians and Vigilantes (got cheap again)
Star Trek (bought for a fiver)
Werewolf: Wild West

bought and sold without playing...

Year of the Pheonix
Psi World
and some others I can't remember.

I've got loads of stuff I've played only once and only because I forced my players to try something new... like

2300 AD (you name it I've got it, still think the Kafer Sourcebook has to be one of the best RPG products ever written)
Deadlands: Hell of Earth
Dark Conspiracy
Everway
Conspiracy X
Traveller: New Era

Probably a load of stuff I've forgotten, I read RPG's like other people read novels.


----------



## Thorin Stoutfoot

Ars Magica
Shadowrun
Call of Cthulhu 4th edition  + loads of CoC adventures

What was I thinking? I've sworn never to buy another RPG I won't use again.

Of course, the Call of Cthulhu 4th edition was what got me to work on the Masks of Nyarlathotep conversion, so that did get used... Albeit indirectly.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

*Re: Re: Ravenloft*



			
				Wikidogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sugar mommas are the best....
> 
> I should know i am going to take the plunge with mine!
> man rings are freaking expensive!! *




Congrats Wikidogre! Engagement rings are expensive? C'mon! Don't forget that they are sooo useful for other things too, like ... umm... 
well... perhaps for... hmmm.... 

My collecting dust list: 

1) Elric - loved the novels, but - The RPG is a little spartan 
2) Fading Suns - some good stories anyway...
3) Fast Forward's Encyclopedia of Demon's & Devils - Comparing this to Green Ronin's books, I found them flat and uninspired. I need GREAT artwork in monster books to help motivate me to use them...
4) ELH  -- maybe a munchkin game for a lark someday
5) Deities and Demigods  -  worshipper info anyone? Hello? !!!???


----------



## TiQuinn

The ELH, unfortunately.  By the time our group hits 20th level (if we hit 20th level!), we'll be ready for a breather and then a new campaign.


----------



## Jeph

Yeah, my ELH arrived in the mail today, from amazon.

Darn waste of 24.50, if ya ask me. Only reading it now do I realize that
a) I'll never use it
b) I don't like the material, and
c) I could probably do something better than that myself.

oh well.


----------



## Zaruthustran

*Won't ever play but love the flavor:*
Fading Suns
Al-Qadim
Deadlands
Wraith
Mage

*No else wants to play:*
Call of Cthulhu 4th ed
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

*Got bored with and won't play again:*
Vampire
Heroes Unlimited (ha!), Rifts, other Palladium games

*Why do I own this?!*
Werewolf
Hunter
Exalted
Star Wars RPG


----------



## roytheodd

For months I've been trying to win an auction on the Ghostbusters RPG. I'm willing to pay good just to have the game back that I enjoyed as a teen. None of my friends will even consider playing the game though.


----------



## drquestion

I'm seriously considering buying the new LotR RPG, and I'm fairly certain I'll never have a chance to play it.  I'm hoping to use its magic system as a base for my homebrew, though

Stuff I already own:

Sovereign Stone (I was seduced by the promise of a new magic system)

Exalted (still an outside chance I might play this someday)

Cyberpunk 2020 (never convinced anyone to play it instead of Shadowrun)


----------



## Ravellion

The Hero Builders Guidebook.

I bought I because it was the first book to come out after the core three.

Rav


----------



## Mr Fidgit

...some of which you may never have heard of...

time master 
star ace 
star frontiers
knight hawks
space 1889
james bond
gamma world 
dr. who
wraith
and tons of rifts books that were never used


----------



## jgbrowning

*yep*



			
				Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *...some of which you may never have heard of...
> 
> time master
> star ace
> star frontiers
> knight hawks
> space 1889
> james bond
> gamma world
> dr. who
> wraith
> and tons of rifts books that were never used *




bond had a nice action resolution system.  SF and KH and GW were good fun.

sorry you bought space 1889 

joe b.


----------



## brak1

Exalted
Shard
Marvel Superheroes
Star Trek
Hunter: The Reckoning
Pokethulu (Yes.  I'm sorry.  It's darn funny, though.)
And (oh, I would so love to play it, but I know I won't)
Hellboy.

Between the mini's, the card games, the board games and only being able to game once a month...  They're still great to read, though.  (Okay, not Marvel Superheros.)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

*Re: yep*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> sorry you bought space 1889
> 
> joe b. *





thank you for your sympathy


----------



## JPL

That would be "Chronomancer," which causes my eyes to bleed every time I look at it.


----------



## spunky_mutters

Hey, I actually liked Space 1889. You want stuff that was really useless...

Cyborg Commando
Aftermath (I ran a campaign for a year or so, but it was practically unusable as a game system).
Living Steel
Gammarauders
Indiana Jones RPG (talk about railroading)
And probably a lot more that I just can't remember.

I find if I buy stuff I think is neat, I'll eventually get a chance to use it. That's what happened with Aftermath (about 4 years after I bought it, I ran a campaign),
WFRP,
Traveller,
and Runequest.

All games my group was initially against, but I found groups to play with over the years.


----------



## Crothian

JPL said:
			
		

> *That would be "Chronomancer," which causes my eyes to bleed every time I look at it. *




What's Chronomancer?


----------



## KnowTheToe

Wheel of Time
Amber Diceless Game 
Star Wars
LOTR (soon)


----------



## Maraxle

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, what RPG games or supplements have you bought and known full well you are never going to use? *



It depends on what you mean by "use".  I own the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, and will probably never play in a Forgotten Realms campaign, but I will read and enjoy the book, plus pull a few ideas from it.


----------



## Dextra

*pout*

Sometimes it feels as if we're never going to play any other game or system other than d20.
I miss my Vampire the Masquerade.
I miss my Cyberpunk.
But living in the country, it's really hard to get anyone up on a regular basis, and we're not quite ready to introduce the girls to either of my fave games.  So D&D it is.  And Star Wars.  I'm looking forward to our Rokugan/Dragonstar crossover.

Games I never want to play:
-Wraith (played it once under protest.  Loathe it)
-Changeling
-Street Fighter
-any game that requires a calculator or ten different tables to generate characters or resolve combat... Top Secret, Merc, Revised Recon
-CoC: MAYBE I'll give the d20 version another chance, but heck, I can barely make it through Lovecraft stories.
-CarWars.  Hubby loves it.  Can't stand it- totally pointless, few redeeming qualities.  Any game where you sit for hours slaving over constructing a vehicle or character which you plan on destroying doesn't catch my interest.  Heck, Giant Monster Rampage only grabs my attention because of the kitsch value.  The rest of the family loves it though.
-Kabal.  Sometimes collector value STILL doesn't justify buying a product.
-MetaBarons-  wow, Moebius and Jodorowsky!  Sweet!  What a great universe, too bad we just don't have the time or inclination to actually learn a completely new system.

There are others, but I'm sure that Hound will elaborate on them just to show how big his gaming dick is.  

We own tonnes of games that got pillaged for ideas, but never once played (Shadown, Cyberspace, Living Steel to name a few).  Other games we got as far as generating characters and then gave up (TMNT, Nephilim).  Some lasted a few sessions then got shelved (Traveller, CyberGen, On The Edge, Stormbringer)...

Our basement is a graveyard of books, where RPGs go to die.


----------



## HellHound

I'm going to do this by Game Systems, not actual books...

First and foremost:

K.A.B.A.L. (Knights And Barbarians And Legerdemain)

also

Wasteworld
Gamma World 1st Edition (bought it AFTER I bought second, third and fourth ed)
Changeling: the Dreaming
HoL (Human Occupied Landfill)
Cyborg Commando
Space 1889
Star Trek
HackMaster PHB
Twilight 2000 2nd Ed
GURPS (and a pile of sourcebooks)
Top Secret S.I.
MERC
Boot Hill
Spacemaster
TORG
MERP
Metabarons
Sailor Moon
Ninjas & Superspies
Space Opera
Rifts
Nephilim
Alternity
MECHA!
Heavy Gear
The End
Blood Dawn
CyberGeneration
On the Edge
Combat!
Rolemaster 2nd ed
Champions
Hero
CyberHero
Heroes Unlimited
PsiWorld
Bushido
Chivalry & Sorcery
MechWarrior
Interstellar Elite
Mekton II
Aeon

There are also some games I will never play, but I pillaged rules from for my other games...

Delta Force, America Strikes Back
Mage: the Ascension
CyberSpace
Living Steel
Phoenix Command
Dark Conspiracy
REAL Cyberpunk
Harn
Underground


Plus there are a lot that I used once or twice and discarded

Tank Girl
Macho Women With Guns / Renegade Nuns on Wheels / Bat Winged Bimbos from Hell
Teenagers From Outer Space
Marvel SuperHeros
Stormbringer
Gamma World 2nd, 3rd, & 4th ed (and modules)
TOP SECRET!!!
Revised Recon
Wraith...
Gangbusters!
Rolemaster 1st Ed
Robotech (all eras)
Star Frontiers & Supplements
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles & Supplements
Villains and Vigilantes
Palladium RPG
Pendragon
Dream Park
GhostBusters

And of course, a whole bunch that I have forgotten over the years... And about a dozen games on my list of "will never die, wish I played them still!"


----------



## d19

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Synnibar
> *




I got stuck with Synnibar. I should've dropped my wallet into a wood chipper instead.


----------



## Ace

HellHound said:
			
		

> *I'm going to do this by Game Systems, not actual books...
> 
> First and foremost:
> 
> K.A.B.A.L. (Knights And Barbarians And Legerdemain)
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wow Thats a rare book! ANd UBER cruddy I have heard too. THe title sounds like some made up game from an early 80's "Fear the RPG" novel



> GURPS (and a pile of sourcebooks)
> Chivalry & Sorcery




Well if you have books you want to sell let me know. I would be happy to see you at the Marketplace





[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## thundershot

Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (only a few bits that I actually use from it)

Deities & Demigods (I'd love to use it, but alas... it IS a great book)

Twilight of Atlantis (pretty cover.. not enough "crunch" for me inside)

Hackmaster (I SO want to play it, since I have all of the books, but my players refuse because characters don't last long, and they take forever to make)


Chris


----------



## Acmite

Eden's new Buffy RPG--I hope to get a chance to play it, but I doubt it will happen.

Farscape d20--lack of interest from the rest of my group.  I bought it mostly because I am a fan of the show, and in the hopes of being able to port some of teh stuff to regular D&D, or a supers game, or something.


----------



## LcKedovan

HellHound said:
			
		

> *I'm going to do this by Game Systems, not actual books...
> 
> First and foremost:
> 
> K.A.B.A.L. (Knights And Barbarians And Legerdemain)
> 
> also
> 
> [TONS of GAMES removed for space]
> 
> And of course, a whole bunch that I have forgotten over the years... And about a dozen games on my list of "will never die, wish I played them still!" *




Hmm.. not interested in selling any of the old stuff are you? 

-Will


----------



## mirzabah

Crothian said:
			
		

> *This is more a general RPG topic then d20 specific.  I just got the new Buffy RPG.  I know I'll never get to play it.  It seems like a great game and everything, but I don't think it really fits the current group.*



Ditto 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, what RPG games or supplements have you bought and known full well you are never going to use? *



In addition to *Buffy*, I have *Dragonquest* and *Universe* (SPI games long OOP). I've also got a bunch of *Harn* stuff that I'm 99.999% will never get used. I've pre-ordered *Traveller d20* and will probably pick up *LotR*. Again, my current group probably won't be interested...

Why do I buy all this stuff that I'm never likely to use? Who the *&^$ knows


----------



## Mystic Eye

Being a 25+ year active gamer my list looks a LOT like Hellhounds above. It blows me away to see some of the old games I played with the Leading Edge Games folks years ago like Living Steel and Pheonix Command. Ahhh , the memories.

Recently, I would have to say the list looks like this:

Ravenloft d20

Forgotten Realms (all three books. We use our own setting but have them for research so we don't end up with stuff to close to WOTC's in our books).

Spycraft (every one. I would love to play this and maybe I will get lucky and find a local game. IT sold like mad but no one seems to be playing it here in Austin).

EverQuest d20: I really just wanted to see what the first OGL book using the 3rd edition rules was all about.

HackMaster: Just too busy with d20 stuff.

Hero System, 5th edition: Just had to have this newer edition but don't see much chance to play.

Aftermath: Found a used copy a while back. Just had to have it.

Wheel of Time: Love the setting but no support so it will die off.

Oriental Adventures? Rokugan d20: Again, had to have it but we use our own setting. I LOVE the d20 Rokugan material.

Other games I now have that will not get to play often, if at all:

Game of Thrones: This is a great game. I have friends and associates who did the card art (Jhoneil Centeno, Jason Engle, etc). I just don't get to play these games much due to a lack of time. I am collecting them because I am a HUGE fan of the series the game comes from (thanks to Greg Benage at FFG).

Heroclix: Collecting them but I am not sure why. I just don't have the time other than at Cons and then I have to play against some 10 year old with the "ultimate" power strategy. Great, fun game though. I did get to play it once.

MageKnight: The same as Heroclix. Really had fun playing it at Gen Con 2001 and 2002 though. I will never get to play locally with my time dedicated to making games and with a son kicking away in my wifes belly!

My list could go on but I will stop there!


----------



## Richards

I bought the FASA "Doctor Who Roleplaying Game" and Pelgrane Press' "The Dying Earth" RPG knowing that I'd probably never get to actually play them (lack of interest on the part of the others in my gaming group).  But I still enjoyed reading through them (I was, and am, a big Dr. Who and Jack Vance fan), so while I didn't get to use them, I still don't regret having purchased them.

Johnathan


----------



## der_kluge

I've got several things that I haven't used - yet, but I intend on using them.  Blight Magic, Chaos Magic, Alchemy and Herbalists, for example.  All will be a part of my campaign some day.  Urban Blight, and Bluffside, and all the other stuff from Meg/TG forming a core of it.

Other stuff that I've got that I may never use:
FRCS (yes, it's beautiful and all, but I don't play in FR)
MotP (again, beautiful, but I doubt my PCs will be doing any planar hopping IMC)

I haven't used DotF yet.  My TaB is going to see some use when my sorcerer can take the MindBender PrC.

Dragonstar - I guess this isn't really true, because I did play in a PBEM of this.  I quit when the DM allowed a Psionic bunny in the game.

I purchased the original RuneQuest boxed set on Ebay a number of years ago.  My friends and I were trying to make our own RPG system, and someone commented that some of the things that we were trying to do sounded a bit like RuneQuest to them.  So, I picked it up.  Not sure I've ever really looked through it, though.

Of course, I've got all that 2nd edition stuff that I'll never use again.


----------



## brak1

> Game of Thrones: This is a great game. I have friends and associates who did the card art (Jhoneil Centeno, Jason Engle, etc). I just don't get to play these games much due to a lack of time. I am collecting them because I am a HUGE fan of the series the game comes from (thanks to Greg Benage at FFG). - Mystic Eye




This is the only card game I've gotten my wife to play.  She loved the books (as did I) and I'm not gonna look this particular gift horse in the mouth.  Thank you FFG.


----------



## Katerek

Hmm, I can honestly say that the ELH is probably the most referenced book at my table right now.  4 of my nine players own a copy!  I love the ELH.

There are some things that I wish I had never gotten a hold of over the years:

Ninja's and Superspies (I bought this during the late eighties Ninja Craze)

RIFTS (There are so many source books this HAS to be good!)

TMNT (Comic books were popular)

A thousand different superhero games despite the fact that all super hero games are in fact intrinsically sucky.

My XANTH chess set

Some game whoes name I cant remember, I bought because it came with a d16.

The d30 game books...come on what camapaign cant use werewolf sailors?

Indiana Jones - poopy.

Some Warhammer 40k knockoff where the "american" troops wore football helmets.

Alot of non-DnD stuff with the name Gygax on it.

Pounds of photocopied and hand produced reference material for a PBM called Monster Island.


----------



## Bagpuss

HellHound said:
			
		

> *I'm going to do this by Game Systems, not actual books...
> 
> First and foremost:
> 
> K.A.B.A.L. (Knights And Barbarians And Legerdemain)
> 
> also
> 
> [snip]
> 
> *





Wow you just reminded me of about another 15 systems I have in my loft or have owned and sold on... hmm perhaps I spend too much on Roleplaying.... Nah!


----------



## Cor Azer

Acmite said:
			
		

> *Eden's new Buffy RPG--I hope to get a chance to play it, but I doubt it will happen.
> 
> Farscape d20--lack of interest from the rest of my group.  I bought it mostly because I am a fan of the show, and in the hopes of being able to port some of teh stuff to regular D&D, or a supers game, or something. *




Hey... we played Buffy RPG last Sunday... true, it was just a one-shot, but still...

And I'd be interested in trying the Farscape, except there's the problem of I'll be moving soon.

As for the thread topic... um... I've been lucky in that I've used every RPG product that I've ever bought myself... admittedly though, the ones I've been given (adventures mostly) have yet to be used (although I do want to run the Fiery Dragon ones I've gotten).


----------



## kobold

Book of the Rightious was $40 I wish I'd spent elsewere.


----------



## KnowTheToe

kobold said:
			
		

> *Book of the Rightious was $40 I wish I'd spent elsewere. *




$40 for a book on paladins, what were you thinking?  

Anyway you could probably get half your maoney back from poeple on the boards.


----------



## Wicht

d19 said:
			
		

> *I got stuck with Synnibar. I should've dropped my wallet into a wood chipper instead. *




heh heh

I bought mine on purpose.  I wanted to see how bad it could get.  Its pretty bad, but at least I can say now I have a copy even if I can't force myself to read more than about 60 pages of it.


----------



## Prince Atom

Things I've Never Played:

GURPS Supers
GURPS Prime Directive
MERP
Thieves' World Boxed Set

Things I've Played Once or Twice:

GURPS Discworld (once)
LUG Star Trek (twice)
D&D Basic

Games I Used To Play:

Palladium FRPG and the Book of Monsters
AD&D 2ndEd

Things I Haven't Used (Yet):

DM's Option:  High Level Campaigns
Of Ships and the Sea
Manual of the Planes (3E)
Stronghold Builder's Guidebook

Nothing so arcane or exotic as most of the stuff I've seen here, but up until a couple of days ago I didn't even know there was a Doctor Who RPG.  Now it's a must-have, even though I find that my group is generally not very interested in such things as British series (unless it's Monty Python).

TWK

If you make a device for transporting a vessel between planes... and then fix a Randomizer to it...  how long before you hit E-Space?


----------



## shadoe

I have had more games than I care to think about that I have never played, Unfortunately I can't say the same thing about Synnibar, I have both played and run that game quite a bit in the past, as my wife can attest.


----------



## Nikchick

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> $40 for a book on paladins, what were you thinking?  *




Well, for starters, it's not a book about paladins...  

Nicole


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> $40 for a book on paladins, what were you thinking?
> 
> Anyway you could probably get half your maoney back from poeple on the boards. *




Yeah - Kobold - I'll  buy it off you for $20! ( if it's in near new shape )  Email me at idiot@beer.com

( YES its's a real email addy ) 

if you are interested. 

Joe


----------



## Default Name Player

*Re: Re: Re: Ravenloft*



			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Congrats Wikidogre! Engagement rings are expensive? C'mon! Don't forget that they are sooo useful for other things too, like ... umm...
> well... perhaps for... hmmm....
> *




You know, I feel like a total geek right now because when the first poster said that "rings are expensive", I thought that he was talking about the "Lord of the Rings Core rulebook"...


----------



## toberane

Here's an odd one... *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles RPG*.  I bought it probably 15 years ago on a whim.  The rules for creating your own mutations were, as I recall, complex enough that the characters were almost unplayable.

Another one--*Hackmaster*.  Not for lack of desire, I'd actually love to play this game.  But my group has its hands full meeting once a week, and we have more than enough campaigns running to keep us busy with D&D for the next 15 years, so...


----------



## Morrow

For brevity, I'll stick with d20 products.

*Crusades of Valour*  (Mongoose Publishing) The subject matter is right up my alley, but the execution just leaves me cold.  How am I supposed to use this?

*Ragnarok: Tales Of The Norse Gods *  (Avalanche Press) The Last Days of Constantinople and even Greenland Saga: The Lost Norse Colony had some ideas I could use, but I'm at a loss for what to do with Ragnarok.

*Rappan Athuk: The Dungeon of Graves* and *Rappan Athuk 2: The Dungeon of Graves: The Middle Levels *  (Necromancer Games) Rappan Athuk was getting such good buzz in some circles that I picked them up, but they don't do anything for me.  Don't get me wrong, I think that brutal high-body count dungeon crawls can be a hoot under the right circumstances, I just don't feel any affection for this example of the genre.  Maybe I just don't properly appreciate 'first edition feel.'

Morrow


----------



## Vanye

Sailor Moon RPG and Werewolf:The Apocolpyse 2nd Ed.   Talk about a combo!

Now I'm not going to get a chance to use my Deadlands book, as the guy who was running it in my group has bowed out due to school conflicts. *sigh*


----------



## VorpalBunny

Man, I hope my wife doesn't see this...  

Stuff I own but haven't got around to GM'ing/playing yet (though still hoping to)...

WEG's _DC Heroes_
ICE's _Rolemaster_ FRPG
Fast Forward's _Metamorphosis Alpha_ re-release
White Wolf's _Scarred Lands_ setting
Atlas Games' _Ars Magica_
Pinnacle's _Deadlands_ and _Deadlands d20_
GURPS _Cyberpunk, Black Ops, Traveller, and Cthulhupunk_ (though I do use it for reference for other games)
LUG's _Star Trek: The Next Generation and DS9_ RPG's
Kenzer's _Hackmaster_ (for much the same reason as toberane, but I'm forcing this one on my players... WE WILL PLAY THIS!! )
Necromancer's _Rappan Athuk_ series
Avalanche's _The Last days of Constantinople_

Stuff I've GM'ed or played once or twice

FASA's _Earthdawn_
AD&D _Dark Sun_
White Wolf's _World of Darkness_ RPG's
The _Wheel of Time d20_ RPG
Alternity _Star*Drive_ and _Dark*Matter_ campaigns


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *...some of which you may never have heard of...
> 
> time master
> star ace
> star frontiers
> knight hawks
> space 1889
> james bond
> gamma world
> dr. who
> wraith
> and tons of rifts books that were never used *




I ran a time master game.  There was an expansion for it, I forget the name now, that was very good.  I liked the trick of making copies of yourself to swarm an opponent (very dangerous!  Kids, don't try this at home!)  The blurb on the back of the book was great, "Leo had done something to erase himself out of existence.  It really threw a wet blanket over the entire party."

My purchases that I can think of offhand of stuff I knew I was never going to use/play:

Wheel of Time
Dragonstar
Epic Level Book
FRCS
Primal Order
Orcs of Thar
Islands of Irendi
(a few others out of that lovely Mystara series)
Mage: The Ascension (1st ed)
D&D Master's Box set
Galantri box set (got to play the "paperback" version though!)
Ravenloft box set


----------



## Henry

The RPG's I've bought without a snowball's chance in Heck of playing?


Lost Souls
Tales from the Floating Vagabond
Shadowrun
Continuum
Dangerous Journeys
The Indiana Jones game from TSR back in 1986 or so
About 12 GURPS supplements (Wild West, Fantasy, High-Tech, Ultra-tech, Supers, IST, Space, etc.)
A Doctor Who game (not FASA, but another game that had a mechanic to beat the difference between 2 d6's rolled)
Hackmaster Player's Guide - All I bought it for was to see this "legendary" game. It was fun, but I could more easily convince my players to play Continuum. (see below)
Space 1889
Mechwarrior the RPG

Alternity almost fit into that category, but we actually got to play that game back in the year 2000 while waiting for 3E. 

Lost Souls and Continuum are my two big regrets.

Lost souls was the best "afterlife" type RPG I've ever seen (including compared to White Wolf's Wraith, which to me is so depressing I CANNOT play it.)

Continuum is a time travel game that jazzes me up on so many levels, but I cannot get my group to agree to play it - not even for a one-shot. On day, I will attend a Convention demo-ing this game, and pick up  not only the feel of the game, but also some pointers on how to hook my players into at least playing it once.


----------



## Bragg Battleaxe

The Slayers guides from Mongoose, and the Dungeons, Evil, Dragons, Undead... series from AEG. I enjoyed both of them, but I realized after reading Evil that I had been entertained and nothing else. There really isn't anything there I didn't already use and the products had no impact on the game itself.


----------



## Morrow

Henry said:
			
		

> *Lost Souls and Continuum are my two big regrets.
> 
> Lost souls was the best "afterlife" type RPG I've ever seen (including compared to White Wolf's Wraith, which to me is so depressing I CANNOT play it.)
> *




Lost Souls from Sage Lore, and later Marquee Press?  It's a fantastic game!  True, I haven't gotten to play it in years, but where there's will-to-live, there's hope.

Morrow


----------



## Henry

Morrow said:
			
		

> *...True, I haven't gotten to play it in years, but where there's will-to-live, there's hope.*




Darn you, yes, that's the one. 

One of these days, I need to rent Ghost for the group, prep a one-shot game, and play.

No, scratch Ghost. Just remembered the pottery scene.  But an excellent example of Lost Souls, IMO.


----------



## Dave Blewer

*Nobilis* For me... I love the game, but doubt I will ever play it.

I have resisted buying the ELH, just not my cup of tea. Dieties and Demigods was a bust apart from collecting all the Domains in one place...


----------



## Thorin Stoutfoot

*Epic Level Handbook*

I did buy the Epic Level Handbook (back when it was selling for a riduculously low price at buy.com) thinking that I'd never use it, but given the higher level adventures that have recently been published by Dungeon, I'm very well tempted to give it a try!


----------



## Nightfall

kobold said:
			
		

> *Book of the Rightious was $40 I wish I'd spent elsewere. *




Send it to me!  I could use it! Even if it's not useful it's a great book!


----------



## thegolem

*hmmm....*

So many books...and so many not used. 

I think, outside of one-shot adventures, I've never had much use for anything of mine outside of WEG Star Wars and D&D.

2300AD\Traveller: 2300 (An excellent game background, I buy these whenever I see them just for the reading materials!)

Traveller (any version, love the setting)

Amazing Engine supplements

GURPS: Russia (are there any other fans of medeival Russia around?  Brilliantly researched book!)

GURPS: Prime Directive

And so much more.  As someone else has already said, "I read RPGs like others read novels."  I agree wholeheartedly.  I'll buy any book I see that looks interesting.

Plus, after reading anything, I'm sure its used, knowingly or not, as inspirations somewhere down the road.

Peter


----------



## Nightfall

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Man, I hope my wife doesn't see this...
> 
> Stuff I own but haven't got around to GM'ing/playing yet (though still hoping to)...
> 
> White Wolf's Scarred Lands setting
> *





Mmm wish you were near me, I'd love to have you as a player in RL.


----------



## Breakdaddy

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (only a few bits that I actually use from it)
> 
> Deities & Demigods (I'd love to use it, but alas... it IS a great book)
> 
> Twilight of Atlantis (pretty cover.. not enough "crunch" for me inside)
> 
> Hackmaster (I SO want to play it, since I have all of the books, but my players refuse because characters don't last long, and they take forever to make)
> 
> 
> Chris *




Ill second the Hackmaster vote. I dropped big bucks on all the core stuff (the hacklopedia of beasts full collection included) only to find my players liked 3e much better


----------



## thegolem

*Hackmaster*

I've picked up the HM core books and adventures thus far.  

The adventures (B1 and B2) are great in my opinion.  Excellent rethinkings of the original material, and great source (especially B2) for a campaign setting.

Either I'm going to play HM one of these days, or use the material in a 3e or 2e campaign.


----------



## Breakdaddy

*Re: Hackmaster*



			
				thegolem said:
			
		

> *I've picked up the HM core books and adventures thus far.
> 
> The adventures (B1 and B2) are great in my opinion.  Excellent rethinkings of the original material, and great source (especially B2) for a campaign setting.
> 
> Either I'm going to play HM one of these days, or use the material in a 3e or 2e campaign. *




I'm with you, I love HM. My players didnt like the mortality rate of characters, and whined about the score rolling method (3d6 ONLY, placed in order of attribute). They are used to some of the "kewl" optional 3e rolling methods that tend to make characters with higher attributes. Personally. I think HM is a DMs dream, and even good players could learn to love it if they got past the initial "power down" of new PCs in HM. In any event, you will have to pry my 3E books from my cold dead hands, it still rules for me


----------



## thegolem

Lucky for me, my group right now consists of three complete newbies to roleplaying (four occassionally), one relative newbie, and two old-timers (my brother and I).

What this means is that the players are blind to other systems...no whining about not having this, or not having that.


----------



## Breakdaddy

thegolem said:
			
		

> *Lucky for me, my group right now consists of three complete newbies to roleplaying (four occassionally), one relative newbie, and two old-timers (my brother and I).
> 
> What this means is that the players are blind to other systems...no whining about not having this, or not having that. *




VERY nice for you! I miss having newbies in my group. They bring a wonderment to the table that veterans will never recapture. I hope your HM game goes well, game some for me!


----------



## Sulimo

Hmm...frankly I've got truckloads of this kind of material. During the 80's/early 90's our group seemed to buy copies of every game that came out just for reading material or for pillaging.

Of course this has slowed to a trickle with the increasing cost of games (grabbing any new game just isnt an impulse buy anymore).

Probably the last buy of this sort would be Star Wars D20. I hardly even got to play much of the D6 game, but had to grab the D20 version.


----------



## shadow

Alas, about half the stuff in my gaming library I'll never use!

1: FRCS - Great art, etc.  But I really don't like the realms that much.  I brought the book with hopes of ripping off stuff from the "crunchy bits"

2: HackMaster - Great game!  It takes all the good stuff from 1e and 2e and adds too them.  Unfortunately I don't know anyone willing to play it now that 3e is out

3: Swashbuckling Adventures - Another great book, but I don't know anyone up for a game of pirates and swashbucklers.

4: Deities and Demigods - I love the art in this book!  I like the idea of stats for gods, so heroes can challenge the gods (Has anyone ever read the Iliad?)  But, my campaign doesn't use any of the presented pantheons.  And I doubt anyone will get high enough level to take on gods in the first place.


----------



## Khorod

Vampire Dark Ages: I read it once every year and a half or so, it inspires some horror-fantasy ideas.  But I never playd the game, and doubt I ever will.

The Splat Books: Okay, these can provide inspiration too.  But their is so little I couldn't do better that I would rather leave them at home than lug them to the gaming table.

FRCS: Not yet anyway.  I bought it because I am a critical realms fan (which is to say, I like the realms but am well able to call it out for its flaws) and was curious about what they were doing to the setting.

2nd Edition Ninja's Handbook:  Had to get it, never got the nearest chance to play a Ninja, not even in running an NPC.


----------



## Drayan

let's see here...........

wraith
deadlands (non-d20)
GURPS
Wheel of Time (well, we ran this for a while, but everyone burned out fast)
Shadowrun
Streetfighter Storytelling Game




wow, i thought i had more than that.


----------



## Darud

*Nephilim*

The Game I wish I could get someone to play is Chaosium's Nephilim......


----------



## VorpalBunny

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mmm wish you were near me, I'd love to have you as a player in RL. *




Wish I was too... it would be nice to _*play*_ for a change...


----------



## mirzabah

Previously I posted some things I'd like to play, but will almost certainly never get an opportunity to do so. This time I'd like to post two things I'll never play because they are so goddamn awful:
Thieves in the Forest
Bring Him Back Alive!
The first is one of the worst bunch-of-mooks-in-rooms-patiently-waiting-for-PCs-to-come-kick-their-arses dungeon crawls I have ever read. The second was just plain bad - so bad I can't even be bothered digging it out to remind myself what it was that I found most appalling about the whole thing.


----------



## tburdett

This is the RPG stuff that I no longer use.  This list does not include anything that I currently use.

Top Secret (2 different editions)
James Bond 007 (Victory Games)
Runequest (AH)
20+ RQ Supplements (Vikings, Ninja, Griffin Island, Apple Lane, and more)
Gamma World (2 different editions)
Boot Hill
Champions (first 3 editions)
30+ Champions/Hero System Sourcebooks
Marvel Superheroes
DC Heroes (2 different editions)
Morrow Project
Traveller TNE
Dark Conspiracy
10 Dark Conspiracy Supplements
Cyberpunk (2 different editions)
Shadowrun
10 Shadowrun Supplements
Legendary Lives (2 different editions)
Aliens RPG (Phoenix)
Relics and Rituals 1 (book 2 is much better)
Creature Collection 1 (book 2 is much better, hmm, a pattern?)
Elric (Chaosium)
Call of Cthulu (Chaosium)
Paranoia
GURPS
16 GURPS Supplements
Star Fleet Battles RPG (forgot the exact name)
Recon
Delta Force
Twilight 2000 (all 3 printings/editions)
Tomb of Abythsor (players started but left, won't return)
Heroes Unlimited (Palladium)
TMNT (Palladium)
Robotech (Palladium)

There's a bunch of other RPG stuff that I just can't recall right now.  I have boxes at my parents AND grandparents because my wife got tired of it all being stacked in our closet.

This is the other 'stuff' that I no longer use.

Minion Hunter boardgame (based on Dark Conspiracy)
Dungeon (the old TSR D&D boardgame)
Deluxe Illuminati
Nuclear War
Nuclear Escalation
Nuclear Proliferation
Battletech (too much stuff to list)
Top Gun
Civilization
Advanced Civilization
Star Fleet Battles (everything, literally everything)
History of the World
War at Sea
Victory in the Pacific
Dungeonquest
Dungeonquest Miniatures
Hacker
Aliens
Aliens Expansion
Air Superiority
Air War
Federation and Empire (both editions)
Blood Royale
Advanced Squad Leader
3 ASL Supplements
Kingmaker
Flight Leader
Attack Sub
Up Front!
Up Front! Banzai
Chaos Marauders
Firepower
Fuedal
Star Fire
Wilderness Survival
Full Thrust
Full Thrust Supplement
Real Space

And the other stuff that I don't have in my notebook.  I was going to auction this stuff off at a local Con but changed my mind.  Or, as my wife would say, I failed my WILL save.

I had about twice this much stuff when I first met my wife.  She doesn't hate gaming, I just needed to make room for her, and then the kids when they were born.


----------



## HellHound

Thanks for all the offers, everyone (especially for KABAL) - but I'm keeping the collection.

I'm a collector. Even better than that, when I became a game writer it turned into a research library.


----------



## Acmite

I posted earlier that I had purchased Farscape d20 and I wasn't sure I was going to ever get the chance to use it.

[Hijack]

Well, Farscape was suddenly cancelled yesterday.  The show can still be saved, but we need everyone's help.  The sets will be destroyed next week, so immediate responses are needed.  All the details are in my SIG.

[/Hijack]

I'm going to make a point of getting use out of that book now, regardless of whether or not the show is saved.


----------



## Mobius

Ars Magica (grogs?)
Call of Cthulu, sp. ed (too good a book)
Hackmaster (I game with a bunch of anti-D&D freaks)
RoleMaster (waaaay too involved)
3e (not my cup of tea)

and, most heartbreakingly:
All Flesh Must Be Eaten
(no one will play this with me)


----------



## LcKedovan

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Thanks for all the offers, everyone (especially for KABAL) - but I'm keeping the collection.
> 
> I'm a collector. Even better than that, when I became a game writer it turned into a research library. *




I figured you would say that, but hey it never hurts to ask 

I have a lot of my stuff but some old edition games have over time gone somewhere (like socks in the dryer) and I have no idea where they dissapeared to.

-Will


----------



## LcKedovan

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ravenloft*



			
				Default Name Player said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, I feel like a total geek right now because when the first poster said that "rings are expensive", I thought that he was talking about the "Lord of the Rings Core rulebook"...  *




Oh man, you SHOULD feel that way!  When I read it I thought they were talking about the Forge Ring feat  

-Will


----------



## Blacksad

*Re: pout*



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> *-MetaBarons-  wow, Moebius and Jodorowsky!  Sweet!  What a great universe, too bad we just don't have the time or inclination to actually learn a completely new system.
> *




I do not understand this one, the game is composed of two books: a rulebook, and a backround book.

I've bought the backround book for my brother, it has absolutly no RPG stats in it! It was meant to be a nice book to fan of John Difool and l'Incal, i.e. comics reader. You can use the backround book with the dragonstar rules and the psi handbook, and voilà.

The rulebook use the old star wars d6 system, so you shouldn't have difficulties to find players who know the system.

My list:

GURPS basic set
GURPS fantasy folk
GURPS mecha

AD&D 1st edition: 
Player Handbook
Dungeon Master guide
monster manual
monster manual II

AD&D 2e: 
A player's primer to the outland
House of Stradh (the moment my player see the cover of the book, they say NOOOO! )


----------



## Irysangel

*I might be the only person in creation that has....*

The Elfquest RPG put out by Chaosium!

And sadly, nobody ever wanted to play wif me.....


----------



## WanderingMonster

Henry said:
			
		

> *Continuum is a time travel game that jazzes me up on so many levels, but I cannot get my group to agree to play it - not even for a one-shot. On day, I will attend a Convention demo-ing this game, and pick up  not only the feel of the game, but also some pointers on how to hook my players into at least playing it once. *




Well, I almost got to play, except that the day we made characters, my wife (who is part of the gaming group) and the rest of the group had such a angry argument about the nature of time paradox, that I knew we could never play.  I can wish, though...

*Nobilis* by Hogshead Games.  Looks great, reads great.  Will I ever get to play it? Probably not.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I'm very guilty of this... VERY guilty.. LOL

*Mage
*Aeon (before it was known as Trinity)
*Hackmaster PHB
*Star Trek TNG Roleplaying Game, Core Rulebook + anything else i bought for it (The one from Last Unicorn Games...what the hell was I thinking?  Well at least it's a really pretty book...)
*Alternity...sort of
*Werewolf splatbooks
*Netheril: Empire of Magic
*Night Below
*Dragon Mountain


There's probably more, but that's all i can think of.


----------



## Nightfall

tburdett said:
			
		

> *Relics and Rituals 1 (book 2 is much better)
> *




Wouldn't go that far. I Like the first book since it introduced a lot of great concepts. Also thanks to the book, regular paladins aren't just nice holy warriors. They can be down right FEARSOME!   But you are right, R&R2 IS a upgrade over R&R1. Doesn't mean I think the old one bad though!  



			
				tburdett said:
			
		

> *Creature Collection 1 (book 2 is much better, hmm, a pattern?)
> *




Well you'll be in luck then. They are revising CC1, (calling Creature Collection Revised), AND there will be an open call for CC3.


----------



## robaustin

I pikced up Oriental adventures, though I know I will never get to use it.  I just like Oriental stuff, but my current group is deep into a campaign.  Unless I find an OA group by PBEM, It'll probably just be a fun read...

--*Rob


----------



## paqman

spunky_mutters said:
			
		

> *Living Steel*




Unbelivable!! I thought I was the only person on the planet to ever buy this book. I never played it too.

I also bougth an never played : 
Warhammer Fantasy RPG (Never found anyone who wanted to play)
BESM (too simple for me)
Fadingsuns (Very cool seting. I recovered large parts of it For my Dragonstar campaing)
and Mutant Chronicles


----------



## Grim

Two games I thought were increadibly campy, and bought only for shock value:

Green Ronan's ORK!, which my friend made me buy with the intent to GM it because he played it once at a con. Its funny, but to funky for me to seriously play.

Battlelords of the 23rd century, which I bought at a con for maybe a doller fifty at the flea market. It has to be the most randomly complicated and impossible to play RPG ever. The art looks like it was done by a high school junior in Drawing and Painting class... uggh. Strait out of the mind of some math heavy super dork...


----------



## Spindel

Diablo 2 for e3.  I don't know, it *seemed* like a good idea at the time.


----------



## BeanFruit

My copy of Warhammer fantasy roleplay game has only been used once for actual gaming since I bought it about 9 years ago. Read the rules a few times, no one ever wanted to play it!


----------



## Dragonblade

Here is a partial list of my stuff:

Ars Magica (cool system, but will never get to play it.  I'm hoping to use some of the rules for a d20 fantasy game someday, though.)

Mage-1st Edition (but this when WW was new and chic.  Neat ideas but terrible execution. Hate the paradox rules.)

Streetfighter (IMO this is a cool game with a lot of potential.  No one to play with though.  And my group HATES WW games with passion.)

Aliens RPG (bought this years ago.  Still don't know why...)

Hackmaster (bought the PHB for the 1st Edition memories.  Prefer 3rd Ed. though so will likely never play it.)

Champions New Millenium (thought Fuzion would be a good alternative to my beloved HERO.  Wrong!)

Top Secret/S.I. (a cool spy game put out by TSR years ago.  Would love to play this someday.  Even have the Commando supplement!)

Star Wars WEG/d20 (have almost all the books for both versions.  Will likely never get to play...sigh...group just isn't interested.)

Heavy Gear (Cool artwork, but no one to play with and supplements were so expensive for me at the time, being a poor college student and all, that I lost interest.)

Jovian Chronicles (same as Heavy Gear above)

Star Trek LUG (would love to play Trek but my group aint interested so have given up the idea and likely won't buy the Decipher version)

Palladium Truckload (Have nearly every Palladium book written up until about 1995.  Rifts, Ninjas, TMNT, Robotech, HU, you name it.  Used to play a lot in high school.  But never played in college and none of my old group is interested anymore.)

Cosmic Enforcers (terrible game that looked cool at first glance.  Typos and editing problems galore.  A blind monkey flinging feces could have written a better book.)

Hong Kong Action Theater! (awesome game!  my group played once a long time ago and there is talk of bringing this game out of my storage locker and back to the game table for a break from DnD! Woohoo!)

Mekton Z (awesome game!!  but will never get to play...sigh...)

Cyberpunk 2020 (cool game but the cyberpunk genre just seems passe nowadays.  will likely never get to play it...)

Warhammer FRP (cool setting!  rules are clunky and too lethal though.)

And many more.....Not to mention shelves full of 2nd Ed. DnD material and campaign settings and HERO 4th Ed. stuff that I would love to play again.)


----------



## Cedric

Amber Diceless...never can get people together to play that I don't still want to be friends with afterwards.

I did see a number of people here list Ars Magica though. Do yourself a favor and play it. Awesome game with an outstanding background of flavor and the best fantasy magic system ever. 

Cedric


----------



## Nikchick

I'm really enjoying this thread!  Funny to see so many games listed that I've actually had successful fun campaigns of (Ars Magica, Streetfighter, Battlelords of the 23rd Century, Amber, Lost Souls) but then, I've always loved to at least attempt to take new games out for a spin and I've been fortunate over the years to have had some truly outstanding game groups.

Not to say I don't have half a room dedicated to games that I own but will never play.  The most notable of these are probably SenZar, The World of Synnibar, Ysgarth (12th edition), Nephilim, Dragonstorm, Quest for Piptwyn's Scroll, Tank Girl, and Wraith.

  I've got a whole huge closet full of other obscure titles that I suspect I could convince someone to play with me *someday* (or have played more than once in the past).

Nicole


----------



## Sammael99

Here's my list (I put FR in brackets when the game was French so that the non-French readers understand why they've never heard of the game !)

*Amber :* I played once with another GM and although I loved the concept, I never had the guts to try GMing it myself. I guess I don't like to feel, as a GM, that I'm deciding the outcome of every situation. Randomness can be a nice element 

*Animonde (FR) :* Weirdest RPG ever. I'm not even sure I read through all of it. Imagine a med-fan game with no violence and no combat system (more or less)

*Blue Planet :* Purchased it, read it, didn't like it, haven't sold it yet.

*Chill :* Bought it second hand for a laugh. Didn't make me laugh 

*Chimères (FR) :* That was to be the apotheosis of the Hurlements RPG (see below). In effect, it killed the magic of not knowing what Hurlements was all about. Not that I ever GMed either game anyway, but I did play Hurlements a bit. 

*Over the Edge :* Weird game also. Never figured out how to play with and what to run...

*Donjon Clefs en Mains (FR) :* RPG off-shoot of the famous French comic "Donjon" which talks about a dungeon, surprisingly enough. Not much point in RPGing it, I thought it would be a lot funnier.

*Dream Park :* I loved the VR idea and how you could really mess up your players' minds with this. Never got a chance to do it yet.

*Dying Earth :* I love Vance. I'm unlikely to run Dying Earth anytime soon, but it's a good read and full of nice ideas.

*Ecryme (FR) :* Jules Verne-esque alternate world, very reminiscent of the "Terres Obscures" comic series by Schuitten and Peeters. Dreadful game system, but nice setting and nice atmosphere. If I had time I would shift it to another system and then maybe want to run it. 

*Empire Galactique (FR) :* Woohoo ! The first French SciFi RPG ever. Terrible in many ways, but I was actually proud to have that in my collection for a while...

*Empires & Dynasties (FR) :* One of the most original French RPGs. Imagine a Jorune-like atmosphere, a Pendragon like lineage system (you were only expected to play a given character a few times, then you'd play his descendent, etc.) with wonderful artwork and superb maps. Played it a few times, never got a chance to GM. Terrible system. 

*End (The) :* Loved the concept, but ultimately, I think it's very limited in scope. Still, I enjoyed reading it. 

*Guildes (FR) :* Original and yet accessible MedFan with a twist game. I bought it but, ultimately, I just want to play it, not GM it. So until I get the chance...

*GURPS :* I have a few GURPS supplements as "research material" for other campaigns : Scarlet Pimpernel, Voodoo, etc. Never read the core book, don't even own it.

*Hurlements (FR) :* Probably one of the best RPGs I ever played. The GM handles all the system aspect, and the characters are part of a wandering caravan of shapeshifters in Medieval France. Lots of mystery and stuff the players don't know. I collected all the supplements, but didn't read them on the off chance that I'd get to play them sometime. I'm stupid like that...

*Hystoire de Fou (FR) :* Bought it because it was Denis Gerfaud's second RPG. Denis Gerfaud is the author of the best French RPG (IMO, of course) Rêve de Dragon. Ultimately, Hystoire de Fou is just too weird though. It's kind of an RPG where you explore people's mental problems...

*Immortal :* Bought it as support material for Nephilim, lots of great ideas, but it never really got anywhere. 

*In Nomine Satanis / Magna Veritas (FR) :* Got it because every French RPGer has got to have read this. Could be fun, but I never got a chance to try. 

*Judge Dredd :* Man did I love that game... Unfortunately, the only people I knew in France who read Judge Dredd didn't think it would make a good RPG setting. Never had a chance to try it out...

*Kult :* Bought this at the height of my Vampire / Mage years, but it was just too depressing. 

*Miles Christi (FR) :* One of the most historically accurate games I know, I bought it more as support material for Nephilim (again), since you play Templar Knights in the heyday of the crusades. Never actually played it. 

*Nobilis :* Bought it coz' I like to check out new concepts. Fun, but I wouldn't find players willing to try it out. 

*Noir :* I love Film Noir and thought it would be great to roleplay in such a setting. The game is nice, but ultimately, the genre requires lonely characters, which is hard to combine with the RPG experience. 

*Pendragon :* Liked it, tried to convince a friend to run it for years, never managed to. 

*Psychosis :* Wow ! I love this thing. I've always wanted to run it as a one-off "alternate roleplaying experience". Never got around to doing it. 

*Puppetland :* That was included in an issue of Arcane. It was fun and tragic at the same time. Great game concept. 

*Sengoku :* I bought it to supply a coherent setting and system to medieval japan. This book is a gem, but as with all historical games, I don't have time to put in all the work that is required to run a believable campaign anymore...

*Space 1889 :* Played a few times, loved the setting. I collected all the books over the years, but never got to run it or use any of the stuff. 

*Talislanta :* Like some aspects of the game world, but never did anything with it beyond stealing ideas. 

*Trauma (FR) :* The first modern non-fantasy game I played. Had a few nice sessions with it, but that was it. 

*Tribe 8 :* Great game concept, superb supplements, enthralling story line, I guess I kept on buying the supplements just to know what was gonna happen. I don't think I'll ever have the courage to educate my players into this complex game world. 

*Wraith : the Oblivion :* Bought it because it was part of the WoD games and I really liked the first three. But if Vampire was angst ridden and potentially tragic, this really was as depressing as hell. Never used it, never will. 

Guess that's about it. If you guys want to see which games or systems I do use, check out here


----------



## JPL

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's Chronomancer? *




[Supposedly] An AD&D 2nd supplement dealing with time magic.

Good enough idea.  Very bad execution.

I had just bought the 2nd edition Shaman book a few weeks before...some really great stuff in there, and still worth checking out for a completely different take on religious magic.

But Chronomancer....brrrr....


----------



## Fictionaut

Non D&D - Changeling. That's pretty much it. I bought and played GURPS and DC Heroes, and otherwise stuck with D&D in my decade or so of gaming. Then again, I got all my books from Waldenbooks for years (employee discount) so my options were a bit limited.

D&D - Various 2nd edition modules that looked cool (Tale of the Comet, Rod of Seven Parts, Firestorm Peak)

Enemies and Allies: I should make an NPC with the one or two new feats in there...and eventually, someone will need a quick new character, and they can use an iconic....I can hope, anyway 

Otherwise, other than the Hero Builder's Guide and most of the modules, I have bought most every WotC 3E product and the hardcover Scarred Lands books, and gotten at least a little use out of all of them.


----------

